# Breeders/Vets - Guess on age of the Infant puppies turned over to shelter



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GRRNT has taken in a mama dog and litter of 10 puppies who were owner surrendered to an animal shelter. 

The puppies are clearly "newborn", but I was wondering if someone could give me a guess on how old they might be? Days, a week? Mom had not even been cleaned up and still had dried blood/discharge on her back end.

They are safe in foster care now and will be just fine.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

how much do they weigh and how many are in the litter? Mine are born around 14-18 oz, and by 1 week are closing in on 2
pounds.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> how much do they weigh and how many are in the litter? Mine are born around 14-18 oz, and by 1 week are closing in on 2
> pounds.


I hadn't thought about weight helping determine how old, great input, thank you. They will be checked by a vet today and get weights, etc. There are 10 puppies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you to GRRNT for taking mom and her babies into Rescue.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They weigh 12 oz up to 1.25 lb. We think they are about 4 days old. Mama is doing a good job, they all have full bellies and are content. We have a fabulous puppy foster.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

thought this AM- usually their cords fall off on 3rd day.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Prism Goldens said:


> thought this AM- usually their cords fall off on 3rd day.


That fits with the guess on their age. Probably born on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I saw this in the paper, didn't realize they were at Golden rescue. Should be cuties!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw this is on FB. So glad to see you guys took them in. Mom looks happy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

puddles everywhere said:


> I saw this in the paper, didn't realize they were at Golden rescue. Should be cuties!


Which paper?


----------

